# Buzzing Noise '11 LTZ



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone have or experiencing a buzzing noise tied with engine speed after warm up on acceleration? Kind of heard in vicinity of glove box or on right of passenger compartment in general. Ideas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This may not be it, but have you checked the plastic ring around the front passenger door speaker. There have been several reports of the bezel audibly vibrating.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> This may not be it, but have you checked the plastic ring around the front passenger door speaker. There have been several reports of the bezel audibly vibrating.


The car has to have the optional radio with the chrome rings for this to happen though, right?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the base radio and have the rings on all four doors. Even without the rings, however, the speaker enclosure can vibrate.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I do too, but I didn't realize the (in my case brown) rings were separate parts. I thought they were just molded to the brown speaker parts/door panels. Thanks for clarifying!

So that means the silver trim rings could be added then!


----------



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

Try this, see if your passenger seat is all the way up at the front...it's the first lever near the front edge. Lower it and see if the buzzing goes away... You may have solved the buzzing noise. For mine, it was a stiff wiring harness that is rubbing against the seat frames underneath, only happens when the front side of the passenger seat is all the way up. Happens as well when it's colder (cable shrinks and become a little more stiffer).


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

The buzz I am experiencing is tied directly with engine slower speeds and seems to be just behind glove box. A light buzz that sounds plastic to fixed object almost a vibration.


----------



## Kevin Curtis (Dec 20, 2012)

I have had the same problem with my 2011 Cruze LT. Buzzing when between shifts, particularly loud going up hills. Dealer replaced the transmission linkage at 11,000 miles. No buzzing for 7,000 miles after that and then it started again. Drives me a little nuts as it is the only problem with an otherwise great car.


----------



## pcouts (May 1, 2013)

I have the same buzzing sound in my '11 ltz. It happens on start up in the passenger compartment area/ shift area. Is there any feedback from GM?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

auraxr said:


> Anyone have or experiencing a buzzing noise tied with engine speed after warm up on acceleration? Kind of heard in vicinity of glove box or on right of passenger compartment in general. Ideas?


Check the piece of plastic that makes the little storage compartment on the passenger side at the left footwell. Don't know what it's called. I had a buzz coming from there and I got rid of it by putting a microfiber towel in the compartment.........


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

pcouts said:


> I have the same buzzing sound in my '11 ltz. It happens on start up in the passenger compartment area/ shift area. Is there any feedback from GM?


Hello pscouts

If you would like to private message me your VIN and current mileage I can look up your vehicle and see if I can find any information for you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

#PI0829: Rattle/Buzz Type Noise at Center of Instrument Panel Area - (Oct 5, 2012) 

Subject: Rattle/Buzz Type Noise at Center of Instrument Panel Area Models: 2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze  Built Prior to June 16, 2011 
[HR][/HR]Condition/ConcernSome customers may comment on a rattle/buzz type noise from the center instrument panel area. This noise is most pronounced at engine speeds between 1500-2000 rpm and is more noticeable on vehicles equipped with manual transmissions. The noise may be mistaken for an underhood rattle due to its location. 
This condition may be caused by contact between the heater core and the HVAC case.


----------

